# Problem z touchpadem w lenovo N500

## canis_lupus

Jak w temacie. Mam zainstalowane xf86-input-synaptics. Ale touchpad działa jak zwykła mysz, nie działa scroll i nie dziala dotkniecie touchpada zamiast klikania przyciskiem.

xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#       InputDevice     "Mouse" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "TouchPad" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load "glx"

        Load "GLcore"

        Load "ddc"

        Load  "dri"

#       Load "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#       Identifier  "Mouse"

#       Driver      "mouse"

#       Option      "Protocol" "auto"

#       Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#       Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Identifier  "TouchPad"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "Protocol" "alps"

    Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

    Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

    Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

    Option   "TopEdge" "1400"

    Option   "BottomEdge" "4500"

    Option   "FingerLow" "25"

    Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

    Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

    Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

 EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

fragment xorg.log:

```
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 331 x 207

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.0.0

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: No Device specified.

(EE) Synaptics driver unable to open device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "TouchPad"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.0.0

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: x-axis range 0 - 1023

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: y-axis range 0 - 767

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: pressure range 0 - 127

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: buttons: left right middle

(--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint touchpad found

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.2.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) PS/2 Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) PS/2 Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

```

Co gorsza, jak cat'uje dowolne urządzenie z /dev/input/ to zaden nie jest podpiety do touchpad'a.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "evdev" 
```

Inputy z xorg.conf nie sa brane pod uwage. 

```
ragnarok ~ # cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/99-x11-synaptics.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using

             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->

        <!-- EXAMPLES: -->

            <!-- Switch on shared memory, enables the driver to be configured at runtime -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

            <!-- Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap -->

        <!-- <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge> -->

            <!-- Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

            <!-- Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad -->

        <!-- <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge> -->

            <!-- Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad -->

        <!-- <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge> -->

            <!-- If on, circular scrolling is used -->

        <!-- <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge> -->

            <!-- For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.AlwaysCore" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">0</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo> 

```

I zrestartuj hala.

----------

## canis_lupus

To samo. Ja nawet nie miałem katalogu 10osvendor - zrobiłem go z palca.

Co dziwniejsze, system olewa myszko podłączane do USB!

Pod ubuntu wszystko działa.

----------

## SlashBeast

dziwne, u mnie smiga. hal w use xorg-server, hal wystartowany i to wszystko dziala - co bym nie podlaczyl w usb to zaraz dziala (mysz, klawiatura).

----------

## canis_lupus

a jak cat'ujesz /dev/input/* to touchpad Ci gdzieś odpowiada?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie, ale za to gpm z ustawionym nasluchem na /dev/input/mice dziala, normlanie touchpad pod konsola dziala.

----------

## canis_lupus

u mnie gpm tez działa, ogólnie touchpad działa ale nie jako synaptics.

----------

## SlashBeast

Option "AutoAddDevices" "off" dodaj do Section "ServerFlags" i olej hala, przez xorg.conf inputy ustawiaj skoro z jakiegos powodu hal olewa konfigruacje z etc.

----------

